# Knee Bruising and Deadlifts



## Ak_88 (Nov 20, 2006)

Hey guys.

As the title suggests, since the last two weeks of deadlifting on back day i'm finding that within a few hours after training, my knees are bruising up!. The form is as it should be (well, debateable if i'm bruising up, but nevermind that).

I think it's coming from the heavier lifts out of the 4 sets (this week the last two sets were 110/120kg), as i bring the bar down to the floor, i keep the bar almost in contact with my shorts, though i'm not sure if i'm just nipping my knees on the way down, or whether it's just some of bar weight transfering onto my knees for the split second that it's in contact with them.

Anyone ever had this, and is it just a case of keeping the bar an extra cm or so away from my knees when i reach this stage of the lift?.

P.s - Never have a problem with the upward portion of the lift, if that helps


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 20, 2006)

My knees are always skinned/scabbed/bruised when deadlifts are in my routine. Just part of the game.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 20, 2006)

So theres nothing to worry about then in terms of form or potential injury?


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 20, 2006)

Ak_88 said:


> So theres nothing to worry about then in terms of form or potential injury?


 
If anything, I would imagine having the bar rub your knees is a good thing. 

 I notice that when my hips come up too fast the bar tends to move away from my legs a bit, but when I keep my hips low the bar bangs my knees.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 20, 2006)

Yeah it could be that actually. After talking to another friend about this, could height be a factor? I'm in at 6"2 (180cm or so) so i'm fairly big.


----------



## fufu (Nov 20, 2006)

I just deal with it, I don't actually mind it at all. Except if I get an open cut, but that is for health reasons. I like to keep the bar as close my body as possible, the greater the divide between your body and the bar, the greater the torque placed on your lower back. So, it is a sign of good form IMO when you get bruised up.


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 20, 2006)

fufu said:


> I just deal with it, I don't actually mind it at all. Except if I get an open cut, but that is for health reasons. I like to keep the bar as close my body as possible, the greater the divide between your body and the bar, the greater the torque placed on your lower back. *So, it is a sign of good form IMO when you get bruised up*.


 
Ditto.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 20, 2006)

Ok, thats made me feel better about it now, thanks for the help guys


----------



## KelJu (Nov 20, 2006)

My shins are scabbed up with deadlifting. I just look at it as battle scars.


----------



## Witchblade (Nov 20, 2006)

What the hell, are you people all masochists?  

I've never hurt my knees while deadlifting... I get the bar close to, but not ON or AGAINST, my knees. Seriously, if it bugs you, just move the bar 1cm away from your knees.


----------



## KentDog (Nov 20, 2006)

I just stiff legged deadlift.


----------



## KelJu (Nov 20, 2006)

Witchblade said:


> What the hell, are you people all masochists?
> 
> I've never hurt my knees while deadlifting... I get the bar close to, but not ON or AGAINST, my knees. Seriously, if it bugs you, just move the bar 1cm away from your knees.



It isn't that easy when you are pulling with everything you got. I am more concerned with whether my spine is going to snap than if I scratch my shins with the bar.


----------



## Valias (Nov 20, 2006)

KentDog said:


> I just stiff legged deadlift.



same


----------



## JonnyStead (Nov 21, 2006)

This thread has scared the crap out of me considering I am about to introduce deads to my regime from next monday... It seems to me that doing anything that causes injury (of any type) cant be good - could one of the PTs comment on this pls?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 21, 2006)

JonnyStead said:


> This thread has scared the crap out of me considering I am about to introduce deads to my regime from next monday... It seems to me that doing anything that causes injury (of any type) cant be good - could one of the PTs comment on this pls?



They aren't talking about injury.  They are just talking about the bar being pulled along their bodies.


----------



## fufu (Nov 21, 2006)

KentDog said:


> I just stiff legged deadlift.



Bar still rubs against my knees and thighs when I do those.


----------



## John Rambo (Nov 21, 2006)

I do deads with a barbell, and I have a foam pad that encircles the bar where my shine and knees hit.  Therefore, I don't get scabs and bruises.  It works great for me!


----------



## 33sun33 (Nov 21, 2006)

I have the same problem.  I find that wrapping a towel around the bar on that portion will protect the knees and skin somewhat.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 21, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> My knees are always skinned/scabbed/bruised when deadlifts are in my routine. Just part of the game.



  Exactly.  If anyone is scared of a couple of little bruises or scrapes, grab a pair of pink dumbbells and stand in the corner and do curls.


----------



## JonnyStead (Nov 22, 2006)

Scared was probably a strong word - but it seems to me that having scabs and scrapes on your legs is counter productive. I think I will invest in the foam thingymebobby (English term)


----------

